# Balkan pharmaceutical



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

I was looking into quality of Balkan for a possible purchase and read on another board someone sayin there have been bad infections and reactions on their stuff .he says owners a corrupt politician etc and sanitation isn't there. I say bs to it . Anyone ever hear or have known anyone getting infections etc?


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2012)

Just could not see alin having any part of that. Has a great long time reputation.
Maybe someone could chime in that has real world exp in the sponsors section... T


----------



## striffe (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive used the product with no problems. But i would like to hear a sponsors take on your comments. I read the thread you are talking about. And i consider the person that wrote it to be pretty knowledgable.


----------



## Jello (Dec 4, 2012)

Balkan is by far the best I have used. The Watson Cyp I had caused more PIP than the Balkan Cyp did and I got the same results.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

Never used their oils so i dnt know. But i used their oral winny...dbol...drols...tbol n proviron.
I love the proviron so much tht i run 100mgs day with every cycle thru the entire cycle.
The dbol n drols wrkd great also n the tbol was a gd addition!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 4, 2012)

I know the owners. What you need to realize is there will always be vested interests when someone posts negatives about any sponsor. You need to read between the lines as to what is true and what is gossip. How many times this year alone have we heard that IP is busted, IP retired, IP sells fakes, yet he is going on 20 years in the business. All these claims have been made by knowledgeable vets in the community

First thing you need to look at is a track record. How long has Alin been in business - for 12 years now, you do not stay in business that long if you are selling bad, unsterile, or bunk products. Second, how much business does that person do monthly - Alin is the world's largest anabolics distributor, no other supplier in the world come remotely close to his invoicing numbers. Third, if you knew the inside of things, then you would be extremely surprised by how many other suppliers Alin manufactures products for and only relabels with their brand name.

I have personally seen long time trusted vets on the boards bash Alin and his Balkan brand while praising another brand names that were produced and sold by Alin! Think about it, competition, those that prefer another brand name and want to sway people in that direction, those that own there own lab that no one knows they do and wants to steer people away, many, many variables

Look at OLM, you cannot even type the letters 'ALIN' in a word because those letters have been banned from their board. You do not stay in this business for over a decade and not build up a strong enemy base!


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have never had any problems with Alin and he is all i use, you can't go wrong with his products and service


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 4, 2012)

anasci said:


> i know the owners. What you need to realize is there will always be vested interests when someone posts negatives about any sponsor. You need to read between the lines as to what is true and what is gossip. How many times this year alone have we heard that ip is busted, ip retired, ip sells fakes, yet he is going on 20 years in the business. All these claims have been made by knowledgeable vets in the community
> 
> First thing you need to look at is a track record. How long has alin been in business - for 12 years now, you do not stay in business that long if you are selling bad, unsterile, or bunk products. Second, how much business does that person do monthly - alin is the world's largest anabolics distributor, no other supplier in the world come remotely close to his invoicing numbers. Third, if you knew the inside of things, then you would be extremely surprised by how many other suppliers alin manufactures products for and only relabels with their brand name.
> 
> ...



exactly


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

That's what I Thot Anasci.. It runs rampid everywhere all to steer
the naive .. Good thing for the beginner to read brutha!


----------



## striffe (Dec 4, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> I know the owners. What you need to realize is there will always be vested interests when someone posts negatives about any sponsor. You need to read between the lines as to what is true and what is gossip. How many times this year alone have we heard that IP is busted, IP retired, IP sells fakes, yet he is going on 20 years in the business. All these claims have been made by knowledgeable vets in the community
> 
> First thing you need to look at is a track record. How long has Alin been in business - for 12 years now, you do not stay in business that long if you are selling bad, unsterile, or bunk products. Second, how much business does that person do monthly - Alin is the world's largest anabolics distributor, no other supplier in the world come remotely close to his invoicing numbers. Third, if you knew the inside of things, then you would be extremely surprised by how many other suppliers Alin manufactures products for and only relabels with their brand name.
> 
> ...



Ive had very good experiences with Balkan Products. Maybe i misunderstood what you said in your post, but i think you implied that Alin makes the Balkan line up. That cant be, right? I know Alin has his own line of sachets and such. But Balkan Pharmaceuticals is seperate from Alin's, right?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 5, 2012)

Aaaaamen!!!!


Well put!!!




anasci said:


> i know the owners. What you need to realize is there will always be vested interests when someone posts negatives about any sponsor. You need to read between the lines as to what is true and what is gossip. How many times this year alone have we heard that ip is busted, ip retired, ip sells fakes, yet he is going on 20 years in the business. All these claims have been made by knowledgeable vets in the community
> 
> First thing you need to look at is a track record. How long has alin been in business - for 12 years now, you do not stay in business that long if you are selling bad, unsterile, or bunk products. Second, how much business does that person do monthly - alin is the world's largest anabolics distributor, no other supplier in the world come remotely close to his invoicing numbers. Third, if you knew the inside of things, then you would be extremely surprised by how many other suppliers alin manufactures products for and only relabels with their brand name.
> 
> ...


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 7, 2012)

I have always wondered about Balkan Orals


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 7, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Ive had very good experiences with Balkan Products. Maybe i misunderstood what you said in your post, but i think you implied that Alin makes the Balkan line up. That cant be, right? I know Alin has his own line of sachets and such. But Balkan Pharmaceuticals is seperate from Alin's, right?



No, Alin = Balkan Pharmaceuticals


----------



## WarMuffin (Dec 8, 2012)

Balkan Pharm is top notch, human grade gear. I have never heard a complaint of Alin's gear causing infection.


----------



## striffe (Dec 8, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> I have always wondered about Balkan Orals



What about them? You are concerned about their quality? Or youve just never tried them? I have some, but i havent used them yet.


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 8, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> I have always wondered about Balkan Orals



I've heard of REALLY good reviews on the T-bol and I know the Anavar is great too.

I'm sure they're all very good as they lab test all the products and Balkan is GMP licensed up but those were two orals that are raved about.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 8, 2012)

hijacked said:


> What about them? You are concerned about their quality? Or youve just never tried them? I have some, but i havent used them yet.



Never used them


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 8, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> I've heard of REALLY good reviews on the T-bol and I know the Anavar is great too.
> 
> I'm sure they're all very good as they lab test all the products and Balkan is GMP licensed up but those were two orals that are raved about.



I was wondering about the Drol and Dbol if You or anyone has feedback


----------



## Jello (Dec 9, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> I was wondering about the Drol and Dbol if You or anyone has feedback



I've used the Dbol many times, stuff hits like a freight train. Haven't tried Drol yet.


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

Jello said:


> I've used the Dbol many times, stuff hits like a freight train. Haven't tried Drol yet.



Great news, i will have to try them


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 9, 2012)

Jello said:


> I've used the Dbol many times, stuff hits like a freight train. Haven't tried Drol yet.



ive got his Drol coming in. will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2012)

People that run the other boards should actually read the posts people put up and not assume. Karma is ones worse enemy.
They have excellent products people are jealous that they don't have or carry .


----------



## Jello (Dec 11, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> People that run the other boards should actually read the posts people put up and not assume. Karma is ones worse enemy.
> They have excellent products people are jealous that they don't have or carry .



Competitors pay money for that kind of crap, it's not just ignorance.


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

It's hard to pinpoint what caused the infection. There are so many possible points of contamination. Sterility, ironically, seems to be a subjective process for most individuals --even trained medical professionals! What some people consider sterile, other don't --or one may not even know what s/he is doing is at high risk to infection.

Somehow, the thread digressed to Alin, and all I have to say is I've had nothing but good experiences with blood tests to back it up. I suggest anyone with doubts, do the same.


----------



## Jello (Dec 15, 2012)

b12 said:


> It's hard to pinpoint what caused the infection. There are so many possible points of contamination. Sterility, ironically, seems to be a subjective process for most individuals --even trained medical professionals! What some people consider sterile, other don't --or one may not even know what s/he is doing is at high risk to infection.
> 
> Somehow, the thread digressed to Alin, and all I have to say is I've had nothing but good experiences with blood tests to back it up. I suggest anyone with doubts, do the same.



Too logical, I mean, who wants proof over opinion


----------



## striffe (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe i misread, but i dont think anyone in this thread questioned Alin or even Balkan. In the beginning of the thread, the poster mentioned a thread on another board that questioned the quality certificates that balkan has, and the quality of their product. I read the thread on the other board that our member speaks of. We all know now that it was nothing but a malicious attempt to tarnish the reputation of the guy on top, Alin.
Its obvious that Alin provides excellent products and excellent service. 
I know this from experience.


----------



## Jello (Dec 17, 2012)

hijacked said:


> Maybe i misread, but i dont think anyone in this thread questioned Alin or even Balkan. In the beginning of the thread, the poster mentioned a thread on another board that questioned the quality certificates that balkan has, and the quality of their product. I read the thread on the other board that our member speaks of. We all know now that it was nothing but a malicious attempt to tarnish the reputation of the guy on top, Alin.
> Its obvious that Alin provides excellent products and excellent service.
> I know this from experience.



No one's questioning, we're all just making sure anyone reading that hasn't tried him knows he's the best:headbang:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 21, 2012)

Balkan from Alin is some of the best gear you will ever use. Balkan orals are my fav. Dbol are incredible and I know about 10 friends (in real life) who have used them with great success. I think 9 out of 10 of them said the best dbol they have ever used. Adrol is great too... as is avar. It's consistent throughout the range. I have left the best till last though... balkan tbol my fav oral ever and I have used some great ones (such as real naps, oral tren etc).


----------

